# The Best Way to Store a Wedding Dress?



## Mynx

Hi girls... 

As some of you know, I recieved my dream dress this morning and omg, I'm so in love! I just want to try it on all the time! :haha: 

Anyways, I was wondering what is the best way to store a wedding dress? Am I best off keeping it hung up somewhere in a garment bag, or should I keep it in a box till a week or so before the day?


----------



## kintenda

Mine's in a dress bag and the manager of the business told me to keep it unzipped a little, though I have just been keeping it shut and then opening the bag every couple of weeks so that the light doesn't bleach it. xx


----------



## krissie1234uk

I stored mine in the dress bag it came with. It's hung up at my mums now for the final few weeks to let the creases drop, but it's covered with a sheet.
I'd suggest keeping it hung up in the bag.


----------



## Jin

Mine is hung up at a friends house in the bag. The woman in the dress shop told me to take it out of the bag a week before the wedding so that any creases can drop out. But I will be leaving it hanging in a dark room for that week so that the sunlight doesn't make it go yellow.


----------



## honeybee2

dark cool place, away from moths and sunlight. In acid free bag if storing for more that a year, keep the bag slightely unzipped so the material can beath and will stop it from going yellow.

24 hours before keep it in a steamy bathroom for the creases to drop.


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

mine is on a hanger in a cupboard xx


----------



## Mynx

At the moment I have it in a dress bag, in a box ... it's quite a heavy dress so I was worried that keeping it hung up for the next 4 and a half months might distort the shape... 

Ok thanks ladies! I think I will probably take it out of the box every now and then anyways because I need to keep trying it on ;) Just to make sure my diet is going well of course!! :haha:


----------

